# Selling up do you any one needs a motorhome



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

For sale 2008 and Autotrail chieftain 6 berth low rear bed new gear box upgrade about 7000 miles it's got about 13500 mile on it now tow bar bike rack some more 2.3 engine with remap its better on fuel then the 3ltr engines and its got about the same power solo panel on the roof good size one on board gas tank 80 ltr

Am selling this as need the money and don't get time to get away

cheap at 43k u can email me on [email protected] thanks tank


----------

